

Distributing apps outside of iTunes on iOS - sbhalla4

I&#x27;ve downloaded apps before that just get popped directly onto my iphone homescreen. How do developers avoid the app store? Thanks!
======
notpeter
They're not apps, they're bookmarks. In safari it's when you select "Add to
homescreen." They launch as an isolated Safari in fullscreen mode. A good
example is [http://forecast.io](http://forecast.io)

~~~
sbhalla4
What about Uber's Driver App? Is that a safari bookmark? The experience feels
pretty native, but I could be wrong.

------
i0nutzb
By publishing on Cydia (and probably other markets) that require a jailbroken
device.

